# Making a natural slingshot - anything important to keep in mind?



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

I was just wondering if there are any special considerations to keep in mind when making a natural slingshot? Should the forks be the same thickness, angle etc.? Or does very little affect the way it shoots? Thanks.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Look for good wood, make sure it's not rotting and is structurally strong. If the forks aren't the same thickness or symmetrical
It really doesn't matter all that much. Check comfort in hand and band it the way you'd like. Lots of good info in the newbie section.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Asymmetrical forks are awesome!
Sean said it well. Remember to have fun and that each one is unique. Have fun!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I prefer naturals where one fork drops away from the handle more than the other. Fork diameter, I prefer both to be similar. Usually I will carve the fat one down to the same size as the small one. There is often the opportunity to carve it so that it points in the ideal direction, too.

On my latest one, I built up the skinny fork with laminations of strong, pretty wood to make them the same. That's more of an advanced trick to try after you've done lots of plain naturals, though.


----------



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

Great, thank you all.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

it doesn't have to be fancy to shoot well...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your slingshot! If the wood you are using is dry (a deadfall limb) make sure it is strong enough to be a sling, a good pull on the forks will tell ya. If it is still green wood. you can dry it in the microwave. just be careful. there's a few topics about microwave drying if you need that info. gonna move this over to the newbie questions forum for ya


----------



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you all! It won't let me attach a pic?


----------

